# Hospital Billing of External Fetal Heart Rate Monitoring



## lxlawren (May 22, 2018)

Many of our antepartum patients presenting to Labor and Delivery are triaged, placed on an external fetal monitor (solely to evaluate contractions) and are determined to be in false labor. They receive no other diagnostic testing. A complete NST is not performed. Can you advise us on what charge the facility can bill for in placing and assessing the fetal monitor data?  Thank you!


----------



## CFroemling (Jan 21, 2019)

I have the same question.  I'm thinking it should not be charged on the facility side but I cannot find documentation that states this.  What did your facility do?


----------

